# Création de log terminal pour fichier .exe wine



## wxcv123 (7 Février 2021)

Bonjour j'utilisais un logiciel PC via l'appli WINE de chez kronenberg





						WineBottler | Run Windows-based Programs on a Mac
					

WineBottler packages Windows-based programs snugly into OS X app-bundles. No need to install emulators or operating systems - WineBottler uses the great open-source tool Wine to run the binaries on your Mac.




					winebottler.kronenberg.org
				




Tout allait bien mais depuis le programmeur a fait un update de l'installeur et j'ai un message erreur
Il me demande de creer un log 
seulement malgres toutes les tentatives, ca ne marche pas 
exemple
wine /Users/TT/Desktop/SetupPlanetdance.exe /LOG="/Users/TT/Desktop/SetupPlanetdance.exelog.txt"
donne
-bash: wine: command not found
MacBook-Pro-de-TT:~ TT$

SI quelqu'un a une idée

Merci d'avance


----------

